# Old Tranquille 2013



## ArtistReflect (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I'm a beginner. I've been dressing up the yard for about 5 years now. Just started dabbling in automated props. This forum has been great in generating ideas for new builds. Here's to adding new detail for 2014.

http://artistreflect.wordpress.com/2013/11/01/halloween-yard-2013/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice set up! Your stones have nice detail. Nice surprise when the little skellie girl's head spun around!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice work! I love your props, such great work. Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those skellie pall bearers


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great looking setup.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really nice yard haunt! Love the Saw puppet, Billy especially.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A really wonderful collection of props - well done!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

looks great- nice details on the stones.


----------

